# Count down!



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

:biggrin Kidding season is _almost_ here! So what are ya'lls plans for your first cheese of the season?
I can't decide :crazy

It's nice to have a break, but by kidding season I'm in withdrawl! I think this year I might milk through one doe at least.  So are you guys getting all geared up yet? :biggrin
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am really enjoying this break I milked thru last year and was so tired of milking goats I just wanted to quit. Am too old for that. So am relaxing and doing much of nothing. My first ones will be due tho in Feb. Chevre will be my first cheese but do plan trying my hand on some hard cheeses this year


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I am excited to try anything! I bought some cheese molds, and a cheese press to see what kind of a mess I can create :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

My first kids are due New Years Day!! I have been dry since shortly before Thanksgiving. I love taking my break over the holidays.

This year I plan to work on my soft mold ripened cheeses, Brie, Camembert, St. Maure, Blue, and a soft Swiss style cheese. I meant to do some last year but just got too busy. Of course I'll make lots of Chevre and feta and put away about 15 hard cheeses.

Christy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

We have one doe that will kid late this year, about two months after my first kiddings in Jan. so we have milk this winter. I think I like doing it this way. Just one doe to milk, once a day now. Not too hard on me and takes just minutes and we have milk, but not bucket loads. I really, really want to get mozerella down better. I did about 5 batches last year, and started getting the hang of it. Mostly I did chevre and still have some of that frozen. I'd love to do some cheddar and something gourmet. I have a tiny kitchen and no freezer though so I am somewhat limited. I'm looking forward to it. 
Anita


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I just plan to get back to making cheese, I was selling so much milk it only left enough to feed the 3 doelings. I like my cottage cheeses as it is the ONLY cheese anyone else will eat. Why??? They arn't REAL farm people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to try some Camembert again. Another batch or two of Crottin. A hard cheese I soaked in red wine(I ate it early December and it was pretty good). I'll make some Chevre too.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I quit milking the day before Thanksgiving and sold out of milk that evening - SO looking foreward to a much needed break.. and then DH's Jersey calved Thanksgiving day :really And while I'm not thrilled at having to milk a _COW_ for cryingoutloud, I am having a bit of fun trying my hand at butter :biggrin
And Cosco, that Crottin sounds yummy!!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm like that, by the time Nov. comes along I can't wait for a break, but by mid-Dec, I can't wait to start milking again, I thought about milking through this year, but it's hard to visit family without a babysitter who milks. Plus milking is my only quiet time for the day.  

Stacy, One day isn't much of a break, :sigh hopefully you were able to enjoy it though. 

I want to try to make cheddar again(it was a hockey puck my first three attempts :nooo),more muensters, feta, mozz, parm, brie...hmmm and experiment with different types of washes, and wraps. You know my list is thiiiiiiis long.  I'm just so excited to be able to play with milk again!
Megan


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I can only go 4 weeks before I get stir crazy needing to milk. Likes Leo said it is a quiet & peaceful time of day... (Remove the peaceful time now that I have a barn full of nasty Alpines!) I stopped yesterday, not a drop out of my last does last night so don't beat a dead horse or in this case a dry doe. Kidding starts the 7th of February and so I only go 5 weeks without milking. Much better then an 8 week break


----------

